# Ever been to Hawaii? I need advice....



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Every year, my three sisters and I take a "sister trip".  We take turns choosing the destination, and this year's choice is Hawaii.  However, we aren't sure which island to choose as our destination.  We have 9 days allotted.  Of course, we lose two of those traveling...ugh!  Do any of you have recommendations as to which island?  Any must-sees??  Any help would be appreciated...


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

More information? Do you prefer the city experience, small village, the beaches, the hiking, the snorkeling, shopping? Because you can pretty much get it all depending on which island you choose.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

What do you want to go to Hawaii for? What do you want to do there?

Oahu is great for fancy hotels, crowded beaches, shopping, nightlife. I never go near the place except to see Pearl Harbor and a couple of museums, and perhaps change planes.

Maui is great for all sorts of outside activities, may be a good choice if you want to "do stuff"

The Big Island (Hawaii) has almost two personalities, the Kona side is dry and Moon-like with great beach resorts, the East side is wet and has the active volcano. There are some memory of a lifetime helicopter tours there (active volcano and amazing waterfalls).

Kauai is the most "jungley" and tropical island-ish. It has an impressive canyon in the center.

If you want to see humpback whales, February or early March is the time, and I'd recommend basing in Maui.

December 7, 2011 will be the 70th anniversary of Pearl Harbor, a big memorial ceremony, and possibly the last best chance to meet the handful of Pearl Harbor survivors who can make the trip. I did this for the 60th in 2001 and it was well worth it.

There are snorkeling opportunities on each island, but Oahu is worst for snorkeling.

If you're only going to have seven days on the ground, I do _NOT_ recommend trying to see more than one island. You might spend a day after flying into Oahu (where many flights arrive) to see Pearl Harbor then catch a flight to spend most of your trip on another island, but I wouldn't do more than that.

http://wizardpub.com/main/home.html

The guidebooks put out by these people are highly recommended. If you haven't any idea where you want to go, I'd go to Barnes & Noble and thumb through paper copies of whichever of their "...Revealed" series are available and see if one island appeals more than others. There are neat things on every island, and it isn't life or death to pick the "best" one, but you might as well get one that is aligned with what intrigues you. Each island is very different.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

You asked for must-sees, here are a couple from my perspective:

1)  Pearl Harbor, even though there's not that much to see.  You can go on your own easily and cheaply, but I recommend shelling out for the "Home of the Brave" tour, amazing guides, though when I went after 9/11 they were more restricted in where they could go.

2)  One of the few good things about Oahu is the amazing bus system.  You can get a four-day pass for $25 that gets you around everywhere.  Not a destination, but I mention it in case you choose to go to Oahu.

3)  Snorkeling at Molokini, only accessible from Maui, but an amazing experience.  If you go to the Big Island, Kealakekua Bay is almost as good.  Both will involve getting on a conducted boat tour.  If you do this, I'd get at least a mask and snorkel at home and take them with you (they aren't terribly expensive, and if you can swim it doesn't take any special skill, though tell the boat operator it is your first time to snorkel).

4)  Watching humpback whales is amazing.  Best from Maui in February, so you'd have to go quickly.  They can be seen from shore, but it is worth it to take a boat trip out.

5)  As mentioned in my original post, helicopter tours over the volcano on Big Island (I'm assuming it is still active but haven't checked) and over the waterfalls on north shore are amazing.


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

LOL, HC beat me to it. Ditto every last thing written. Maui also has some incredible driving tours if you are inclined. Maui west-side has amazing high cliff vistas, very sparsely populated. Also the infamous Road to Hana, and 'Iao Valley in the central part of the island.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

StaceyHH said:


> LOL, HC beat me to it. Ditto every last thing written.


I've been scheming to do some kind of big trip in the first half of this year, and Hawaii has been on my mind anyway!  Whoops, you're right I did leave out the Road to Hana.


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

We're going again in a month(ish): 10 days Maui, 5 days in Hilo.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I've been to Maui and The Big Island (mostly Hilo, but visited Kona for a day). Maui was great for scuba diving and snorkeling, but there was something about Hilo that I really loved. I'd recommend them both, with a slight priority to Hilo. I loved the daily rain because there were soooo many rainbows! 

We took a boat/snorkeling trip in Hawaii and I got very sunburned, so make sure you wear lots of sunscreen!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

StaceyHH said:


> We're going again in a month(ish): 10 days Maui, 5 days in Hilo.


Arrgh! Take me with you! Or at least say hi to the humpback whale calves for me.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

I've been to Hawai 3 times. First trip was spent mostly on Maui with a short trip to see Pearl harbor. Second trip was half Maui, half the Big Island, and our 3rd trip was Kauai. All the islands have good beaches but I'd say my favorite island was Maui. We stayed at the Sheraton which has a wonderful breakfast buffet. It also has a perfect beach for swimming and easy snorkling. But any of the hotels along Kaanapali Beach have access to that. We also love the town of Lahaina, and spent time exploring all over the island - although not all the way on the Road to Hana.  It's the most touristy island but really a wonderful vacation experience nevertheless.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have been to Kauai and The Big Island. My brother has a home in Kona, so that is where we go most. I like the laid back atmosphere, but it probably would not appeal to those who like an active night life. It is a good place for us to meet our Australian relatives.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

My sister lives on Oahu, and given your rather short stay I'd seriously consider it. There are some great secluded beach towns on Oahu like Kailua and Turtle Bay on the North Shore if you'd rather avoid the touristy Waikiki beach. And the Ala Moana mall is right there in Waikiki for some excellent shoping too. If you're willing to give up more time for travel to another island, Maui would be my recommendation. If you had more time and kids with you the big island would be higher on the list, but grown sisters would love Maui.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

My vote would be Maui.  I have been only to Oahu, several times, and Maui once.  I did drive the road to Hana the entire way.  I loved Lahaina also.  I have always regretted I didn't get up at 3 am or whatever to see the sunrise at the top of the volcano and then ride a bike all the way down.  My sister lived in Pearl Harbor navy housing and then bought a house on the north shore.  The north shore is spectacular also in many places.  Waikiki?  It was mobbed in the early 80s, I can't imagine what it is like now.  Do a luau; they are touristy but a lot of fun.

Paula


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

My recommendation would be The Big Island.  Wonderful place to visit and has a bit of everything Hawaii.  

I used the Wizard Publication guidebook --Loved that book and got a new edition for a our second trip.  There's one for at least three of the islands.  (The title is Hawaii, the big island and I think they refer to them as the blue book.  If you can't find them on Amazon, let me know and I'll find it for you.  I have a link stored to their main website, but I know I bought the first book from Amazon.)

It's such a great vacation.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I just moved back from Oahu the week before Christmas. In the last 4 years, I've spent 10 months on Maui and 15 months on Oahu and have made weekend trips to Kauai, The Big Island and Lanai. The tour books that Maria is talking about are the best ones.

   

Maui is by far my favorite island. It's the one to go to if you want plenty to do without the traffic and crowds of the city.

Maui - The Road to Hana, Sunrise at Haleakala, I'ao Needle, Snorkel at Molokini, Feast of Lele is the best Luau on the island, whale watch.

Oahu - Pearl Harbor, Iolani Palace, drive down H3, Hanauma Bay, Polynesian Cultural Center, Pali Lookout, best Luau on island is at Paradise Cove. The International Bazaar is a great place to buy cheap souvenirs, it will soon be torn down to build another mall if the people of Hawaii don't manage to get it stopped. Drive the North Shore, the Dole Plantation is a great place for a bathroom break.

Big Island - Last I heard parts of Volcanoes National Park are closed because a new vent opened up on Halema`uma`u Crater. It has also created a lot of Vog on all the islands when the Trades aren't blowing. If anyone you are going with is asthmatic or has bad allergies I would stay away from the Big Island right now. It just really depends on which way the wind is blowing how it will be on any given day. Having said that, the Park is amazing, Hawaii Tropical Botanical Gardens, hit all the waterfalls.

Kauai is small, just drive the island you can see it all in 3 days.

If you want more info about Oahu or Maui feel free to send me a PM. I can give you so much more info about places to eat and where to snorkel etc.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I have spent a lot of time in Hawaii.  My middle book, ROGUE WAVE is written there.  It's a romantic suspense, but I was once going to write a practical book on how to do Hawaii cheaply.  One of my first suggestions is to grab either the "This Day" or "Aloha" coupon books as you get off the airplane.  You'll see them.  They're plentiful at the airport, and if you miss them there, they are all over the streets.  You can get two-for-one dinner deals, discounts on attractions, free gifts at Hilo Hatie.  Heck, I used the use the breakfast coupons even.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

I lived there from '93 to '98. Gosh, I really miss it sometimes... we lived on O'ahu, but my favorite island is by far Maui. We would go there to party, but it also had a nice quiet side to it too. Kauai is absolutely gorgeous if you want more laid back.

The Big Island has the volcano, which I'm sad to say we never made it to. If I were going on vacation there (and I do hope to one day again!), I would spend 3 days each on Maui and The Big Island... maybe two each with a stop on Kauai. Island Hopping there is very easy. At least it was... this was all before 9/11, not sure how the little island puddle jumper planes operate now.


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

My husband and I went to Hawaii once, and we also had 9 days! The cheapest airfare we could find went to Oahu, so we decided to do 4 nights there, flew to Maui and stayed 4 nights there, and then back to Oahu for one night in Waikiki before our flight.

I just want to say that you can find mellow, outdoorsy things to do in Oahu if you stay out of Waikiki. We stayed in an apartment in Aiea on Oahu - a suburb of Honolulu (found it on vrbo.com). We didn't go into Waikiki at all during those first 4 nights there. In our 4 days, we did a hike in Aiea, went to beaches and body surfed in Kailua, went to Hanauma Bay for snorkeling, went body surfing , drove up to the north shore to see the big waves and stopped at Shark's Cove for snorkeling, and stopped at a small beach where turtles were napping on the sand!, drove back through the middle of the island, got lost, and stopped at the Dole plantation, went to Pearl Harbor. Our 9th night in Waikiki was shocking - so touristy, so many people, so un-natural. So just keep in mind that not all of Oahu is like Waikiki. We rented a car, btw.

The short flight to Maui was quick, fairly easy, and fairly cheap. Since we weren't going to buy a helicopter tour or anything, the flight to Maui and back was a good way to see the islands from the air! We rented a car there, also, and stayed in an apartment we found on vrbo.com. We went on a snorkeling and dolphin-watching cruise from http://www.pacificwhale.org. We drove the road to Hana (and drove back the exciting way!), drove up Mt. Haleakala and did a short hike, skinny dipping at Little Beach, went to Iao Valley State park, went to the town of Lahaina for dinner and strolling.

If you want to see pictures, or want any more info, just PM me.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Never been so I can't help you, but having read this thread I'm now very jealous and want to go!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2011)

So awesome! I'm dying to go to Hawaii. You have no idea. The only thing that's putting me off is how expensive it is. Please take lots of pictures!

Molokini -- Claw mentioned this, and I've heard this place is amazing. I'm the kind of traveler who likes to try and get away from humanity and crawl all over some nature, and this seems like one of the best places for that in Hawaii. 

Enjoy!  

(For now I'll have to settle for a week in the Florida keys/Everglades starting Jan 31st.  )


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I have all my Hawaii pictures on my Facebook page.  If you want to see them just send me a friend request and tell me you're from KB.
www.facebook.com/susan.r.tregoning


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

In high school, our marching band went to Oahu for a week and marched in the King Kamehameha parade. The marching sucked (95-degrees in full wool uniforms) but the rest of the week was wonderful. Strangely, we kept getting asked if we wanted to buy weed. (This was in 1987, so quite a while ago.)


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

OK, I've never been to Hawaii, but totally excited as I'm going this Saturday, and after a lot of research, I decided to go to Maui - and from reading all the above, it seems I made the right choice for me  . I snorkel and scuba dive, so Molokini is definitely on the agenda (as well as Cathedral II). I've also already booked a horseback riding trip for Haleakala Crater. I was thinking of trying some zip-lining too.

I'll be staying on Wailea - any other advice, things to do/see, not to miss? Places to eat and what to eat there? This thread is awesome - and so timely!!!!!- and all advice would be super welcomed


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

foreverjuly said:


> So awesome! I'm dying to go to Hawaii. You have no idea. The only thing that's putting me off is how expensive it is.


The most expensive part of our trip was the airfare - about $700 each, I think. That was Nov. 2008. It seems a little more expensive now (from the east coast). For lodging, we rented apartments at vrbo.com. One was about $100/nt, the other we splurged for about $150/nt. The hotel our last night in Waikiki was about $100. So no more expensive than lodging in any other tourist area. Car rental was very reasonable. We ate a lot of meals at "home" since both places had a kitchen. We'd get up early, eat breakfast at home, pack a lunch (or sometimes ate out - Papa Johns pizza at an outdoor table after exhausting ourselves boogie boarding, and once at the hot-bar & salad bar at a health food store), and often ate dinner at "home" also.

People talk about Hawaii being so expensive, but unless you're staying at a fancy resort, it doesn't seem too bad.


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

Neo said:


> I'll be staying on Wailea - any other advice, things to do/see, not to miss? Places to eat and what to eat there?


Well, my apologies if anyone is offended, but swimming nude in the ocean waves of Hawaii is really something I'm glad I didn't miss. Here is a fairly well established and accepted nude beach near where you're staying: http://www.littlebeachmaui.com/directions.htm. We saw all kinds of people there - all shapes, ages, genders.

I have two suggestions for places to eat. We drove to the lovely town of Lahaina and found a nice but inexpensive place to eat: Penne Pasta Cafe http://www.pennepastacafe.com/. I think you order at the counter, but then it is like a restaurant - they bring it to you. We sat outside - it was so nice to be able to eat outside - no bugs, warm temp, etc. My husband is vegetarian, so they had some good options here. The only other food place I can remember was on the way to Mt. Haleakala, in the town of Makawao. We got sandwiches for lunch at Casanova. They have a restaurant and also a Deli: http://www.casanovamaui.com/upcountry/deli.htm. They were the best sandwiches ever.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Neo said:


> I'll be staying on Wailea - any other advice, things to do/see, not to miss? Places to eat and what to eat there? This thread is awesome - and so timely!!!!!- and all advice would be super welcomed


Wailea is my favorite part of the island!

I think the best beach for snorkeling on that side of the island is the beach in front of the Maui Prince or Makena Prince. It recently changed hands and I'm not sure what it's going by. If you drive past the hotel and then take the first road to the right that will take you to the parking lot. There's a sidewalk down to the beach and they have a nice shower and bathhouse. The side of the beach with the bathhouse is the side you want to snorkel on. If you are standing on the beach straight down off the stairs and it's not high tide, look straight out about 100 yards and you'll see a little tip of lava sticking up, there a little patch of nice coral there and it's the best place for snorkeling. Once again standing on the beach, swim to the left following the lava, if the honu (sea turtles) are playing in the surf that's where they are usually at. If you swim off our through the reef area and get into the deep water, follow it to the left you'll get to "Turtle Arches". I have never seen a turtle there but there is a pretty arch formation. It's one of the common tour boat stops. It's pretty far out to the left but we usually just swim it. The reef wall and fish there are gorgeous! The next beach over it a red sand beach that you have to have a 4 wheel drive to get too. There's a monk seal that hangs out there a lot.

Make sure you do a whale watch. The tours out of Lahaina are the best. They are closer to the channel so you don't waste all your time in transit. http://www.pacificwhale.org/

I would recommend that you scuba at Molokini. I usually get really frustrated trying to snorkel there because they treat everyone as 1st time snorkeler. If you don't look up every 5 minutes they assume you have drowned and freak out. I can stay for hours without moving or ever bringing my head and just watch the fish, so I've experienced this a few times. 

Kihei - *Sansei* - has the best sushi! *The Big Wave Cafe* - has a great lunch but not good for dinner. Love their Ahi Melt and the Fish Tacos!

Wailea - Lappert's Ice Cream at the Shops of Wailea, they also have one in Lahaina. Great ice cream! It's local made.

Paia - *Mamma's Fish House *- It's very expensive and you must have reservations! Has a beautiful view, sits on the beach and is open air. Ask for a table on at the window and try to be there at sunset. Get there early and walk the beach.

Hard to believe but a lot of the malls have great little stands in the food courts. Queen Ka'ahumanu Center in Kahului has *Maui Taco* and *Pearl's BBQ *(Korean) is good. Lahaina - the *Dole Cannery Mall* there's a great Greek place in the food court. One of the best Gyros I've ever had and I've been to Greece!

There's a great *swap meet/farmers maket* in Kahului every Saturday from 7am to 12. Lot's of the local artist show there. It's a great place to buy souvenirs...Oceania Maui (jewelry) shows there. If you have a kitchen where you are staying pick up Kula corn and kula strawberries they are the best I've ever eaten! There's an exotic fruit stand there too. It's located on Pu'unene by the Post Office.

I said once before the *Feast of Lele* is the best laua. Here's the link http://www.feastatlele.com/ . It's in Lahaina.

*Ho'okipa Beach Overlook* is my favorite place on the entire island! It's past Paia. When you first get there you will walk to the rail, that's where everyone goes to watch the surfers but that's not what interests me. When you are standing at the railing, turn to your right and walk all the way around the path to where it dead ends at a fence line going down to the water. Climb thru the fence. There is a easy to walk path down the hill to a large lava platform. I can sit down there for hours and watch the waves crash on the lava formations. I think it is one of the prettiest places to get a photo that everyone will look at and say&#8230; now that's Hawaii. If you go to the far left edge of the platform you can get a great angle for the best shot. It's also a great spot just to sit&#8230;if the surf is high you can feel the ground tremble when the waves crash in. Usually by the time we leave here we are covered with salt spray.

I can go on and on...If you want, PM me your email address and I can send you the notes I've made up for friends that have gone to Maui.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow!  Wonderful information and recommendations.  My sister (the picker this time) is leaning towards Maui and it appears to be popular here.  I love the specific to dos.  Keep them coming.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2011)

vermontcathy said:


> The most expensive part of our trip was the airfare - about $700 each, I think. That was Nov. 2008. It seems a little more expensive now (from the east coast). For lodging, we rented apartments at vrbo.com. One was about $100/nt, the other we splurged for about $150/nt. The hotel our last night in Waikiki was about $100. So no more expensive than lodging in any other tourist area. Car rental was very reasonable. We ate a lot of meals at "home" since both places had a kitchen. We'd get up early, eat breakfast at home, pack a lunch (or sometimes ate out - Papa Johns pizza at an outdoor table after exhausting ourselves boogie boarding, and once at the hot-bar & salad bar at a health food store), and often ate dinner at "home" also.
> 
> People talk about Hawaii being so expensive, but unless you're staying at a fancy resort, it doesn't seem too bad.


I guess that isn't that bad, but spending a week in those $100 hotels would be the deal breaker for me. Plus I was looking and all of the tours and things to do all cost $100 or $150. Maybe that's not that bad either, but when I went to Thailand I was staying in a private bungalow on the beach of Ko Samui for $10 a night. Wish I had enough for Hawaii!


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

foreverjuly said:


> I guess that isn't that bad, but spending a week in those $100 hotels would be the deal breaker for me. Plus I was looking and all of the tours and things to do all cost $100 or $150. Maybe that's not that bad either, but when I went to Thailand I was staying in a private bungalow on the beach of Ko Samui for $10 a night. Wish I had enough for Hawaii!


vrbo.com does have some for as little as $50/nt: http://www.vrbo.com/40261. Some also have a one-time cleaning fee, or a minimum number of nights required. The fact that many have a kitchen means you can save big bucks (even just eating breakfast at home saves $ even though groceries are expensive). I find it helpful, at vrbo.com, to sort by "Sleeps - low to high". That will weed out the huge villas that sleep 10!

As for tours and "things to do", of all the things I listed above, the only that cost a lot was the snorkeling cruise, and although it was fun, there are plenty of snorkeling spots that are free. The current fees at Hanauma Bay are $1.00 per car to park and $7.50 per person to enter. The entrance fee is waived for children under 13. Beaches, hikes, sightseeing, scenic drives, strolling through towns is all free. Oh, we also did pay to go to the aquarium in Waikiki. But I think that's it. With a rental car and some good guide books, you can have a ton of fun for free.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

We've been to the Big Island, Maui and Kauai.  My personal favorite was definitely Kauai.  Maui was way too commercial for our taste.  I wasn't impressed with it. 

We drove all over all the islands we visited. I thought Kauai was the prettiest of the islands we visited, and had a lot of things to do. The Princeville Hotel at Hanalei (Remember Puff the Magic Dragon?) on Kauai was incredible!  

You will have fun no matter which island you choose!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Neo said:


> I snorkel and scuba dive, so Molokini is definitely on the agenda (as well as Cathedral II).


Enjoy! I scuba dived there and it was absolutely beautiful. So much life to see and places to explore!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

skyblue said:


> Maui was way too commercial for our taste.


Did you stay in Ka'anapali? It is very commercial. The rest of the island, not so much.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

sebat said:


> Did you stay in Ka'anapali? It is very commercial. The rest of the island, not so much.


No! I wanted to see it, but I would never stay there. We stayed at a small hotel, Mana Kai in Kihei. We loved Haleakala on Maui, and enjoyed the road to Hana.

Edited to add:
I should clarify that I liked Maui, but I liked Kauai a bit more. It had a more intimate feel.

I wasn't a fan of the coral graffiti on the Big Island.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

skyblue said:


> No! I wanted to see it, but I would never stay there. We stayed at a small hotel, Mana Kai in Kihei. We loved Haleakala on Maui and the road to Hana.


I know that area well, that's about 5 blocks down from the condo I lived in for 3 months the second time we were there. Our first trip we spent 7 months in Wailuku in an old traditional Hawaiian neighborhood where I heard more Hawaiian, Portuguese and Japanese spoken than English.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you so much Vermontcathy and Sebat, sooooo appreciate all the advice and am now even more excited to go (if that was even possible!)  !!!!!

Vermonthcathy: I never skinny dipped (I'm European and have frequently gone topless though - gasp  !!!), but never the full thing  . But as I'm going alone and don't know anyone, I guess this will be my opportunity, so thank you  

Sebat: wow, so much info, than you thank you thank you! And a pm will be on its way to you shortly


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

That is awesome, sebat!  We love to travel and experience the culture.  It's so much better when you can actually live there.

When we were there we rented a car and drove all over the islands we visited.  I think we put over 600 miles on the Maui rental car.  I am not one to just lay by a pool or walk the beach near the hotel.  I want to see it all. Hubby would prefer the pool or beach! LOL We drove everywhere, even some of the places we found out later are not recommended by the car rental company!  We saw lots of pick up trucks and they all had a dog in the back.  We stopped at one spot to buy a pineapple.  We asked the man if he had a knife to slice it.  He proceeded to slice it with a big rusty machete,  then tried to get us to buy one of his dog's puppies!  We love those types of adventures.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

skyblue said:


> That is awesome, sebat! We love to travel and experience the culture. It's so much better when you can actually live there.
> 
> When we were there we rented a car and drove all over the islands we visited. I think we put over 600 miles on the Maui rental car. I am not one to just lay by a pool or walk the beach near the hotel. I want to see it all. Hubby would prefer the pool or beach! LOL We drove everywhere, even some of the places we found out later are not recommended by the car rental company! We saw lots of pick up trucks and they all had a dog in the back. We stopped at one spot to buy a pineapple. We asked the man if he had a knife to slice it. He proceeded to slice it with a big rusty machete,  then tried to get us to buy one of his dog's puppies! We love those types of adventures.


My husband is a medical traveler so we move around a lot and sightsee on the weekends. What you described is true Hawaii...puppies and all!  I've gotten to the point where I consider Hawaii home more so that IL where the family is. I guess you could say I'm homesick. We just move back to the mainland the week before Christmas and were sent to Nebraska. I miss the weather, the people and the way of life and I'm really craving some Shabu Shabu.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Sebat, you are a lucky ducky!  I would love to do that!  Luckily we do get to travel quite a bit!  I'd choose Hawaii over cold and snowy IL, too!

Tell me more about Shabu Shabu!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Ok, you are making me want to live in Hawaii, specifically Maui. I almost did that in the early 80s (Oahu) when my sister was living there.  I would really love to go back there.  Neo, you are very brave to travel on your own.  I wish I was more comfortable doing that.  How long are you going for?  hmmm, I wonder if I could get a job traveling and living places if I retire from the State.  Probably not, but I can dream.  
Paula


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

skyblue said:


> Tell me more about Shabu Shabu!


It's also called Hot Pot and is an Asian version of fondue. The closest thing to it here on the mainland would be The Melting Pot's main course. It's meat, vegetables, noodles and broth cooked in a communal pot. There are different dipping sauces and it's served with rice.

There are 3 places on Oahu that we've found...Shabu Shabu House (Japanese), Shabu Shabu Bangkok (Thai) and Sweet Home Cafe (Thai).

It's one of those things you either love or hate. My husband and I are completely addicted to it. I've been trying to decide on what pot to order so we can make our own since we can't find it in Nebraska or southern IL.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

sebat said:


> It's also called Hot Pot and is an Asian version of fondue. The closest thing to it here on the mainland would be The Melting Pot's main course. It's meat, vegetables, noodles and broth cooked in a communal pot. There are different dipping sauces and it's served with rice.
> 
> There are 3 places on Oahu that we've found...Shabu Shabu House (Japanese), Shabu Shabu Bangkok (Thai) and Sweet Home Cafe (Thai).
> 
> It's one of those things you either love or hate. My husband and I are completely addicted to it. I've been trying to decide on what pot to order so we can make our own since we can't find it in Nebraska or southern IL.


We love Thai cuisine, so I am sure we would love it! I love going new places and experiencing new cultures and cuisines! My fav!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Jessica Billings said:


> Enjoy! I scuba dived there and it was absolutely beautiful. So much life to see and places to explore!


Thank you, I can't wait to get there!!!!!!! Also, enough with the cold already - when I walked out of y place this morning, it was 7*F !!!!!!!! I tried to think about the 70*F water waiting for me in Maui, but was still frozen through in like 5mn!!!!!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

corkyb said:


> Neo, you are very brave to travel on your own. I wish I was more comfortable doing that. How long are you going for?


I'm not sure I'm that brave, you know, but thank you. I didn't use to do that, but after having thought about it long and hard, I realized that I could be at home alone, or alone in Paradise (or as close as it gets on Earth, or some really interesting places). I chose Paradise/the interesting places 

I will be staying 13 days  So excited!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm going to Hawaii at least once a year, often twice or even three times. Even though I love some of the other islands a lot, particularly Kauai, too, I would highly recommend the Big Island. It is the most diverse of all islands with a very distinct feel from one corner to the other. All the activities you find on the other islands are here as well, plus you have the volcano and the observatory!  

I would stay away from the hotels in Kona, though, because they are very tacky and pretty poor in quality almost throughout. Instead go to one of the resorts along the Kohala coast - Hapuna Beach Prince Hotel, Mauna Kea, Hilton Waikoloa Village, Four Seasons come to mind and you will begin to understand what it means to be pampered from head to toe.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Guido Henkel, you are right about the diversity of the Big Island.  We drove all over it and experienced all the different climates and cultures. We stayed at the Hilton Waikoloa Village.  They filmed a Top Chef finale there.  That hotel is so huge we took a boat from the lobby to our wing!

We especially enjoyed exploring the volcano crater!  Climbing down to the bottom and experiencing the steam vents and lava and then climbing back up was cool!  Driving back to the Hilton on all those "squiggle roads" is an experience in itself.  You can always tell the natives by the way they cut the corners at high speeds!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We lived on Kaua'i for 3 years when DH was still in the Navy.  L O V E D it.  When folks came to visit, there were a lot of places to take them on the island -- Waimea Canyon and the North Shore.  There was a really good luau show at Wailua too.

They'd usually spend a day or two on Oahu either coming or going -- do go to Pearl Harbor to see the memorial. . .very touching.  But the rest of Honolulu is really like any big city but with (usually) nicer weather.  Of course, you can still just laze around on the beach if you want. 

We'd also usually try to get a few days to take folks to the Big Island (Hawai'i).  We could rent cottages at Kilauea Military Camp which is a military R&R center. . .we'd be able to 'do' the volcano and the lava and all, travel to the southernmost point of the US for the obligatory picture and also visit both Hilo and Kona.  Depending on time we'd sometimes drive across the north of the island and/or go up Mauna Kea.  If you ski, at this time of year you can Ski on Mauna Kea in the morning and spend the afternoon at the beach, all in the same day.   It's also possible to tour the observatory, but you need to make some advance plans to do that. . . .


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Do any of you know the cost to hop from one island to another (specifically Maui to Oahu)?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I just checked the Hawaiian Air website and it shows prices from $65 to $120. The flights are VERY short, I wouldn't recommend bothering to pay the few bucks extra for first class.

https://apps.hawaiianair.com/reservations/2/FlightPrices.aspx

That's consistent with my memory from a few years ago. I believe, but am not certain, that it is a one-way fare.

By the way, note that not all flights from the mainland land in Honolulu. There are direct flights to Maui (I believe the airport code is OGG).


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Flight from OGG (Maui) to HNL (Honolulu) is about 30 minutes long.  A lot of the inter-island airlines are now gone.  A few years a go they were doing $25 one way flights.  The competition was so fierce they managed to put each other out of business.  Hawaiian Airlines and Mesa are usually your best bet now.  $150-$165 round trip.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you!  I will check out that link.  Not sure it's worth it for a 9 day trip.


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

It will be a bit hectic to do on a 9-day trip, particularly if it is your first time to the islands. There is just so much to do and see and so little time to do it - and things take time in Hawaii, trust me...  before you know it your vacation will be over and you haven't done half of what you planned.

so, if you can fit it in great, if not, don't sweat it. Each of the islands is so rich that you won't miss a thing.


----------



## cargalmn (Sep 29, 2010)

I don't know that I would change islands either on a 9-day trip - but if you do decide to do that, also check out Go Airlines. I got back from Hawaii 2 weeks ago today {sigh} and when we were looking at inter-island flights in Dec for Jan, inter-island flights seemed to cost $70 - $110. They were also relatively hassle-free - we'd recommend flying either first thing in the morning or last thing in the day so you maximize your outdoor time.

And re Maui, my husband & I got engaged under the largest Banyan tree in the world (apparently?) on Maui back in '99 so I hold a special place in my heart for that island...but I also really love Kauai. When we were there a few weeks ago, I stood in line at a smoothie stand next to *Pierce Brosnan*. ...but that was only the 2nd highest highlight of my trip (even though he's on my "list", LOL). The top highlight was going on a FABULOUS absolutely muddy bouldering "hike" (it was not a walk in the park) in Waimea canyon. breathtaking scenery, just breathtaking.

For me, Big Island is at the bottom of the list because the beaches are so spread out. I'm not a fan of needing to drive so far to get to a beach (typically 30 - 45 minutes). Part of that is where we stay (and we don't have much choice as we go with the in-laws when we go), but to us it doesn't have the charm of Kauai or the beaches of Maui.

If I could choose two islands, they'd be Maui & Kauai (though I love Oahu too - but it's a close 3rd relative to Maui / Kauai).

Whatever you choose, one thing is guaranteed - you will have a wonderful time and enjoy some wonderful weather!

If you go to Kauai, say hi to my BF Pierce for me. LOLOL


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

Several years ago my three sisters and I went to visit my brother and his family who was stationed on Oahu in the Air Force. We had a wonderful time. We did not go to any other  island  but had alot to see. We saw Pearl Harbor... that was quite interesting and moving! Diamond head was fun to venture  out and explore. He took us to a Luau... and the sunsets there are so gorgeous. The Dole Pineapple Plant is there. We took a several hour boat ride and saw some dolphins and wonderful scenery. The North Shore is amazing with the huge waves. 
Brenda B.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I just got back from Hawaii on Sunday.  Started school this week.... . Would give advice but I mainly go there to see the family (everyone in the family lives in Hawaii except my immediate) and go to really small hole-in-the wall places (that my parents grew up near). 

I gotta recommend a drive around the island. Amazing what random things u find. We always stop for local fresh fruit at the vendors at the side of the road. This time I found fresh sugar cane. U cut it up and chew the juice out. I like it more than regular sugar. It's less sweet. I got my coworkers and friends lil gifts from mentioned vendors. Like homemade necklaces and bracelets.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I just got back from Hawaii on Sunday. Started school this week.... . Would give advice but I mainly go there to see the family (everyone in the family lives in Hawaii except my immediate) and go to really small hole-in-the wall places (that my parents grew up near).
> 
> I gotta recommend a drive around the island. Amazing what random things u find. We always stop for local fresh fruit at the vendors at the side of the road. This time I found fresh sugar cane. U cut it up and chew the juice out. I like it more than regular sugar. It's less sweet. I got my coworkers and friends lil gifts from mentioned vendors. Like homemade necklaces and bracelets.


This is so true! On our drive around Maui I found a cool woven purse at a tiny shop. Outside a lady was 
selling yummy toasted coconut.

Also, stop at one of those tiny shaved ice stands! YUMMY!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

The little hole in the wall places are the best.  I can still remember a little hole in the wall Chinese restaurant on the North Shore that had the best Chinese I have probably ever had.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Skinny dipping is a must for you....considering that fabulous art you wear so well.
> 
> Have a great time!


LOL, thank you Cobbie! Can't wait to get there, especially with the weather we have been having here lately (lately meaning all winter, really)!


----------



## div (Aug 25, 2010)

We went to Kauai and loved it. Small, not very crowded. Beautiful beaches, lovely waterfalls, hiked the "Grand Canyon" of the Pacific. The island didn't have the crowds that the other islands boast and it didn't have much of a nightlife if that's your thing. Each hotel had it's own restaurants and bars but nothing too crazy.


----------

